
Help stop the spread of Covid-19 with contact tracing – Singapore gov app - joak
https://www.tracetogether.gov.sg/
======
systemvoltage
From the video - it is exchanging encrypted IDs between 2 phones over
bluetooth, this is potentially huge if adopted around the world. I wonder if
other governments can get in touch with SG government to fork this solution if
privacy across countries is of concern.

